# brake lights wont turn off



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

cant get my brakelights to turn off. ignition off ,even when the keys not in the car. this was a problem b4 the hurricane. anyone haad this happen.
also tried it with ebrake off same deal.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

is the switch at the brake pedal working still?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

checka round the switch unplug it see if they go out if notlook for short


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

ill check thanx guys, makes sense. my brains not working well after this huriccane.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a common problem was the tail light sensors! may want to check that out


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

taillight sensor? whats that. please expound.
thanx agin for the help
dave


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

there was a little rubber stopped on the brake pedal, it rotted out. i super glued another piece of rubber in there good to go. thanx for the advice guys. another fix thanx to the nissan forums


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Taillight sensor?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Geofiveo said:


> Taillight sensor?


I forgot you had the Pulsar and not a Sentra, I wonder where the light controller box would be in the pulsar. Probbaly behind some of that plastic panels in the trunk area...


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Update.

I traced the wiring on my 89 Pulsar and did not locate a controller box. Went back to my fuse box and low and behold I looked at the wrong fuse and my 20A fuse for the stop light was blown. It sucks pulling your car apart to find out what ailed it was right in front of you. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Glad to hear you fixed it.


Geofiveo said:


> It sucks pulling your car apart to find out what ailed it was right in front of you. Oh well, live and learn.


That is why I suggested checking the fuse, and bulbs before replacing the switch. I had an alternator voltage regulator blow out, and in turn all bulbs in the vehicle blew out. I spent months tracing wires, and looking through diagrams, and it ended up just being blown bulbs  
Bob


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

You're right just got ahead of myself. Your info always helpful though. Thanks


----------

